# Replacing rear valve cover gasket - I guess removing the intake is the fastst?



## 95maxstepdad (Jun 26, 2009)

So, what is the easiest way to replace the rear valvecover? - any DIY pics?


*Additional details* - situation requiring the gasket to be replaced 

Passenger side lower control arm bushing deteriorated from oil damage (caused by the oil leak from the rear valve cover) 

Driving symptom - (not really relevant to the Valvecover but scary never the less ) this symptom only started in the last 2/3 weeks. 

Usually within about 100 feet after making a left turn, the car will basically torque steer (even at the lightest of acceleration) to the right about 2 feet. After that takes place, the steering wheel then is off center pointing left by about 1/8th turn.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll be doing changing my valve cover gaskets tomorrow. I planned on doing it sooner but its been raining for the past week.
I'll see about doing a write up with pics while I'm doing it.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I wasnt able to work on the car today. Had some stuff come up. But I'll get it up as soon as I can.


----------

